# So, whatcha think?



## Tickleberry (May 9, 2002)

As a fairly new storyteller, I would like any and all honest comments on my story hour. I am trying to tell it wholly from my little (ahem) scout's point of view.
I am also a budding novelist with some aspirations of competency, so if the masters kindly would . . . (hint, hint)
Please, anyone? Everyone?


----------

